# Tufline TW53 Disk (PARTS DIAGRAM)



## Nick McIntosh (Aug 18, 2017)

Does anyone have a copy of the parts diagram for TW53 disc? I've tried contacting Tufline but can't get a response from them. I'm trying to rebuild and want to go back with correct parts. Thanks for your time
















Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. That is a tough one, I can find a parts catalogue, but that's it.


----------

